# Solar primer



## nettak (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd like to look into adding solar power since we often experience power outages from wind and thunderstorms, but I don't have a clue how they are set up. Anyone know of a good primer on solar power….any articles/books?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/
Here's a good one. There are lots of threads about solar setups here.
When you read about one, scroll down and see all of the "similar threads" at the bottom of the page.
Good luck -


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You really need to find a reputable dealer in your area. Not all systems are created equal. We have a good friend in the Survival business who bought a system and found that what they got off the internet dealer was all "returned products" that were defective in the first place. having a dealer you know that can back up the quality of the product is extremely important. 

My son in law has gotten so into Solar that he has gone back to the local community college to get his certification on Solar Systems. Makes me happy since I am short of knowledge of that area. GB


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> You really need to find a reputable dealer in your area. Not all systems are created equal. We have a good friend in the Survival business who bought a system and found that what they got off the internet dealer was all "returned products" that were defective in the first place. having a dealer you know that can back up the quality of the product is extremely important. GB


 A huge Amen on this, there is a solar business in Grants Pass, Oregon that I have talked to and I wouldn't buy anything from him. He mainly sets up grid tie systems but when it comes to off grid he wants to put you in overly expensive systems. Also do a lot of research on your own, don't just go out and buy a package system (won't mention the brand) because it look really good because I've priced out systems for less money that could do twice the work. They may be good if you need a portable system but you can do much better for hundreds of dollars less building your own.


----------



## nettak (Nov 9, 2008)

Not too sure if there is a dealer around Longview, Texas. I quite often find that I order a lot of things over the internet since I can't find what I'm looking for locally.

I'm not a big fan of Harbor Freight, so as long as I have an idea of what I need I can shop around over the net. I do have a tendency to do overkill….get the best possible or best rated….


----------



## nettak (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, and thanks for the link jeff…getting an idea on how it is set up is a big help!!:2thumb:


----------

